# DS #4323: Style Boutique (Europe)



## Chanser (Oct 22, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5547^^


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2009)

what the * ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what is this ...thing about? 
is this a game or something?


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 22, 2009)

Actually compared to other simillar games... It's a pretty good game... Tried the demo ver from the Nintendo Channel


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2009)

Its the DS "game" Nintendo is promoting the most this Xmas.  Every ad break has that moronic advert for it.  They showed it at E3 for quite some time too.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 22, 2009)

style savvy early?
wth?

im sold!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not gay, I'm just stylish.

Those Bob Mackie gowns are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## nuker (Oct 22, 2009)

isnt this the american release of Wagamama Fashion Design??


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 22, 2009)

mmhmm, this is "style savvy" aka Wagamama: girls mode in Japan land


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 22, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> what the * ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The (E) version of Girls Mode (J). The (U) version is called Style Savvy.


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it like "My Stylish Fashion Coach: Dress Well Everyday" kind of game or what...??


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 22, 2009)

its a less fruity version of Pop Cutie that was published by Koei


----------



## bollocks (Oct 22, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> its a less fruity version of Pop Cutie that was published by Koei


Pop Cutie is fucking fantastic. I'm not sure how well it'd work without the fruityness though. This looks like it takes itself too seriously.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 22, 2009)

bollocks said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the gripe i had with pop cutie was that it was too simplistic and you had little in the way of actual stock purchasing/management


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 22, 2009)

Amagawhd Wagamama!!! T_T *cries* i was recently hoping that style savvy would come out sooner and then i saw it would come out under another game too. >.> ghogm my prayers are so answered now!  This is actually a good fashion game. ^o^


----------



## neobee (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool many thanks !!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 22, 2009)

This is Nintendo telling Ubisoft "Here, let me show you how to make a decent fashion game for girls."

It even has Wi-Fi where you can trade the clothes you make..


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 22, 2009)

Sadly it needs a fix for after a little while playing the game crashes/freezes.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the fourth most weirdest thing I've ever seen. Third is mR. Tumble, Second is the PSP Go and first is Thordrian!


----------



## DS1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> bollocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Different games, Pop Cutie has you competing against other people for customers. You even have to manage your cash a bit if you're not leading in sales. In this game you pretty much get an unlimited number of customers (and there's an option to put you stock on sale if business is slow), and you'll never have a want for cash. Even if you do, you can get a loan from this shady looking ladies man who lives up on the hill.

This game is plenty girly, but it lacks a bit of the fruity. Still very fun though.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 22, 2009)

how long till we see a fix tho?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Oct 22, 2009)

and how long till this is on a wifi night?


----------



## magicksun (Oct 23, 2009)

I play it until freeze , and it's good , i don't thing then is good game , and i like it ,  hahaha , ohhhhh i wait for the parch for this game


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone know if this works on R4 latest kernal? I downloaded it for my sister like 10 minutes ago, I don't want her to play it and experience a crash.


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 23, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this works on R4 latest kernal? I downloaded it for my sister like 10 minutes ago, I don't want her to play it and experience a crash.



even the almighty CycloDS have crash on it, how can R4 survive? lol
and there's the new piracy check


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 23, 2009)

it freezes after reading the magazine then on the next customer....


hope to have a patch


----------



## magicksun (Oct 23, 2009)

i try it in r4 and ysmenu , and ysauto , and no work


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm using EDGE


I just want to ask, how long would it take for people to make a patch for a game like this?

so that I will know when to check for it....


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 23, 2009)

^ Be patient. Patches come around eventually.


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 23, 2009)

when will the patch/fix will come available?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 23, 2009)

archieval_nds said:
			
		

> when will the patch/fix will come available?


This isnt the future prediction section dude.


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 23, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^o^ both the games are so nice, i wish there where more like that. T_T MORE MORE!

By the way did style boutique work on R4 with an update of the kernel or did people just think that because they did not played until the fourth customer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriends parents have me r4 T_T


----------



## tokyotenshi (Oct 23, 2009)

argh same with ackekard and akaio1.5.. freezing after 4th customer..then i thought i'd try with no$GBA and it worked for like 3 or 4 more customers and then the game crashed. 

This is frustrating because this seems like a good fashion game and I'm starting to like it.. x.x Hopefully a fix will be out real soon!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 23, 2009)

no$ works fine for me


----------



## tokyotenshi (Oct 23, 2009)

really? 
I've tried a few times and same thing, crashes after I put a top on Renee's customer who said she's not happy with what Renee suggested to her


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 23, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> no$ works fine for me



Hmmz then what did thou useth? R4 perhaps?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 23, 2009)

Piratekitty said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope i used no$2.6x
and 32bit textures


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 23, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Piratekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah my old brain doesn't understand, but i'll look it up! An emulator like NO$GBA?

I found a possible solution from another site where a person found a solution from another site about that! 


Olinad  46 minutes ago

Here is a comment from another website:

Alf (October 23, 2009, 3:49 pm)
I used a save from NO$GBA, for some reason you need to have the sound on for the emulator to get past the title screen. Got past the 4th customer and converted the NO$ save to Cyclo format and used that. The game now works fine pleased

I'm gonna try this out. (Piratekitty: And me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
----

Hmmz there was an error when i tried to load the rom on NOGBA, got a bit dizzy trying to figure it out so i'm going to wait for the patch/fix i think. ^^; i hope this solution will work for someone else!


----------



## Phazon13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone got this working on an edge. It runs but it can't be saved.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 23, 2009)

Alright, yeah, crashes on R4 after putting a top on Renee. Latest 1.23 kernel.

I'm beginning to think the pirating world is soon coming to an end.


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 23, 2009)

got it working on NO＄GBA only to see it crashing a a few customers later. Si i got past the vest thing！


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 23, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> ^^ndsrelease-5547^^



The average quality percentage for DS games just lowerd by 99%


----------



## Vinsent (Oct 23, 2009)

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/52563/4323%20-%...SweeTnDs%29.sav

This is a save at the first point you can save. It's past the crash, but I have no idea if it crashes again.


----------



## bombchu (Oct 23, 2009)

Vinsent said:
			
		

> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/52563/4323%20-%...SweeTnDs%29.sav
> 
> This is a save at the first point you can save. It's past the crash, but I have no idea if it crashes again.



Ah~ Thanks for that... but it does crash again. I think it might be whenever you choose "What do you think" instead of "Try it on" that makes it crash... maybe. Well~ that's what it seems like. Also, while I was playing some girls' eyes started disappearing. As in, you could see straight through to the back of their heads. It was reeeeeeally creepy. >.>


----------



## Vinsent (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's still prone to crashing, but it CAN be played.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 24, 2009)

i can see tht they have worked hard to make this game (graphics,variety and AP as proof) but it would have been better if people started working on more actually exciting games (action or strategy)


----------



## Ronflex (Oct 24, 2009)

I absolutely want a patch for this, this game looks so great...


----------



## Wolfrenard (Oct 24, 2009)

It's at least MULTI2 with French ...


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 24, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i can see tht they have worked hard to make this game (graphics,variety and AP as proof) but it would have been better if people started working on more actually exciting games (action or strategy)


That´s ignorant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It would be better if people started working on more exciting games on all fronts.  >.> instead of so many dissapointments. I for one hate hate hate (kinda. but whyy so many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) hidden object games but i know that allot of people like them so i don't mind that they come out, i just don't play them.


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 24, 2009)

That´s ignorant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would be better if people started working on more exciting games on all fronts.  >.> instead of so many dissapointments. I for one hate hate hate (kinda. but whyy so many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) hidden object games but i know that allot of people like them so i don't mind that they come out, i just don't play them.
[/quote]

if you don't like this game, then please don't put a bad comment here


as you can see, many people are waiting for a patch for this game... it means this game is loved by a few

it's only a DS! what are you expecting? PS3 or Xbox360 graphics on your NDS?


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2009)

What the hell is this? And how did it get 4 pages of posts?!


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 24, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> What the hell is this? And how did it get 4 pages of posts?!



4 pages of people asking for fix/patch


----------



## prowler (Oct 24, 2009)

i'm just gunna lol @ this game.


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 24, 2009)

@archieval_nds

Was your quote directed to me or was it an accident by clicking on the wrong quote button? Because i actually love this game and i bought it today. >.> My comment was directed to the other person above me.


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 24, 2009)

@PirateKitty

you bought the game? wow

enjoy playing the game... I'll just wait for the patch


----------



## prowler (Oct 24, 2009)

Piratekitty said:
			
		

> @archieval_nds
> 
> Was your quote directed to me or was it an accident by clicking on the wrong quote button? Because i actually love this game and i bought it today. >.> My comment was directed to the other person above me.
> 
> ...



This isn't Twitter...


----------



## Bloodangel (Oct 24, 2009)

patch out guys n gals! will post link when get home.

*Posts merged*

patch out guys n gals! will post link when get home.


----------



## Bloodangel (Oct 24, 2009)

I've found this:
"PATCH FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't know if you guys have
the same problem.
When I get to the customer
called Margaret, when I try on a
top, the game freezes.
If you have the same problem,
I've found the patch:
http://www.megaupload.com/?
d=LE5EXVLB
http://rapidshare.com/
files/297318149/
Style_Boutique.rar.html
This patch apparently is in
chinese.
Steps:
1. Unrar
2. Open the program (Leaf icon)
3. Once opened, there will be 2
buttons at the bottom, click the
RIGHT hand one.
4. Select your STYLE BOUTIQUE
ROM
5. Exit program
6. Load the rom onto your
memory card
7. Enjoy!
It works for me..."


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 24, 2009)

archieval_nds said:
			
		

> @PirateKitty
> 
> you bought the game? wow
> 
> enjoy playing the game... I'll just wait for the patch



Yup i did >.> nothing wrong with supporting the creators of a game i like. I didn't think it would be on the shelves, but it was so i bought it! 


(i'll stop "twittering" now  ^^; )


----------



## prowler (Oct 24, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> I've found this:
> "PATCH FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -snip-



What is wrong with you? Did you spam the enter button or what?

Megaupload
Rapidshare

Your welcome for fixing your links.
Even though i will not try them. Sorry if its illegal/dead links.


----------



## Phazon13 (Oct 24, 2009)

Who can confirm this is a patch and no virus?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 24, 2009)

Apparently going by what my sister says, this is the best game ever created!


----------



## Citronat (Oct 24, 2009)

This is no virus, it´s the same patch as the one for the USA version of Mario and Sonic and it´s working for me, too.


----------



## multiboy2k (Oct 24, 2009)

I can CONFIRM the patch works.

I didn't download it from this thread though.  But, it sounds like the same deal I got from another thread.  Im playing the game now so it works. 
And, like everyone else is saying, this is a GREAT game!  Best fashion game I ever played.  Not like I play alot of fashion games though. lol


----------



## RanmaFreak (Oct 24, 2009)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> Who can confirm this is a patch and no virus?



I can confirm that this works. I've played well past the point which it usually would freeze at, and I have to say that this game exceeds expectations (although they weren't very high to begin with).

Gameplay is addictive, albeit rather repetitive. There's enough variety to keep it interesting though, and I'm having a decent amount of fun playing it.


----------



## Bloodangel (Oct 24, 2009)

hi all. sorry about repeat posts. i was on my mobile earlier and trying to post this news to you asap.. and my mobile played up... sorry again all. i tried my best


----------



## DS1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Piratekitty said:
			
		

> archieval_nds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bought the game? And you call yourself a pirate...
But yeah, I'm gonna buy the US version. Sadly I don't know whether it'll be supporting the creators of the game or supporting Nintendo, a company which of all video game companies needs no support.


----------



## tokyotenshi (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the patch link!
Confirm no virus, confirm working. Game has been working good


----------



## Ronflex (Oct 24, 2009)

I confirm that. This patch works great on Acekard 2 and M3 Real.

PS. I'm a boy who LOVES wearing GIRLY clothes so this is MY game. XD


----------



## Piratekitty (Oct 24, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Piratekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>.> huhu myesh!! but a piratekitteh of  the seas!! ARRRHH and stuff!  ?really zips her mouth this time, eeps ^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy to see there's a patch for you guys!


----------



## bombchu (Oct 25, 2009)

Hm. Wowsers. It still freezes on Cyclo... Right after where it normally freezes.

Curses. Oh, well. There's always no$


----------



## mateo245 (Oct 25, 2009)

i heard that you can create your own clothes is that a lie??, it would make an excellent way of wasting time,recreating your fav characters costume and stuff.

please answer me,i admit that its a good game centered on girls but wtf people say every time that they need better graphics, even if im a boy i know they did a good job, i played it for a few minutes and what can i say it has an excellent game play.
i


----------



## bombchu (Oct 25, 2009)

... I can't seem to get this to work, even on no$ D: Maybe I'm just stupid.



			
				mateo245 said:
			
		

> i heard that you can create your own clothes is that a lie??, it would make an excellent way of wasting time,recreating your fav characters costume and stuff.
> 
> please answer me,i admit that its a good game centered on girls but wtf people say every time that they need better graphics, even if im a boy i know they did a good job, i played it for a few minutes and what can i say it has an excellent game play.
> i



You can, actually. To a point. I forget how in-depth it is but later on in the game, brand reps will start to ask if you want to design one of their items. It's like, they give you a sweater and you can change the colors... and pattern... maybe. I forget. Well, you can change it a bit but I d'no if there's enough customization to recreate characters like you want. You'd want Kirarin Revolution Minna de Odorou Furi Furi Debut for that... It's super in-depth but you'd need to know/read a bit of Japanese. You can get by with just knowing katakana, really, so it's not too bad...

UH. I mean. Kirarin Revo-what-now? Huh? What's that? Pfft. I don't play that at all. I've never played it before. Also, never heard of it. Definitely don't know anything about it.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 25, 2009)

bombchu said:
			
		

> Hm. Wowsers. It still freezes on Cyclo... Right after where it normally freezes.
> 
> Curses. Oh, well. There's always no$


it works fine on the cyclo confirmed


----------



## bombchu (Oct 25, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> bombchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... Aha! I just had to downgrade to the stable firmware. Sorry~ but also thanks for making me try it again


----------



## DS1 (Oct 25, 2009)

bombchu said:
			
		

> ... I can't seem to get this to work, even on no$ D: Maybe I'm just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeah, some brand that you keep buying stuff from will call you and say, 'hey let's do a collaboration because you're such a popular store clerk..', and you'll get to pick a new color scheme for an existing garment. The only problem is they give you 10 of whatever you chose, and that means you'll have to sell 10 of some blue/white tank top thing to unsuspecting customers.


----------



## Mariocake (Oct 26, 2009)

*Made a new game, bought too much Mad Jack. Going to try to buy Alvarado this time.*


----------



## construction (Oct 26, 2009)

i have won the fashion contest bronze and beginner.

Oh yes if someone come online come to  floor 3 and go to retro vip for your funk clothes.

Its a super game. even im a boy.

and its not gay as you want a boutique. bjorn borg and david backham has it too and backham is no gay !!


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 26, 2009)

this game is addicting.

and you can serve a lot of CUSTOMERS!

like i'm already playing it 3 days

even if i play tomorrow, i will still have FIRST TIME Customers coming to my shop


and these customers have random infos


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 26, 2009)

the only thing it lacks is a left handers option


----------



## Mariocake (Oct 26, 2009)

Double post X_X


----------



## Mariocake (Oct 26, 2009)

*Here's a save for when you're about to make a boutique.
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?dyrand5gnj1


----------



## Exbaddude (Oct 27, 2009)

Are most people playing because of the Women ? ._.


----------



## Mariocake (Oct 27, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Are most people playing because of the Women ? ._.



*Playing this because im waiting for Phantasy Star Zero  and I play any game where you make your own character.*


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm actually pretty surprised that I'm getting into this game!


----------



## DS1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Are most people playing because of the Women ? ._.



I don't know how many times I need to say this, but most people are playing because it's a good game. The gameplay is addicting, it's like you say,  "oh I'm just going to help four more customers..." and then when that's over you see a new customer and you think "one more won't hurt." But that customer wants some item you don't have so you think, "oh I've gotta go out and stock up on that item...", and before you know it you lost another half hour playing the damn game.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 27, 2009)

^ THIS. I so agree with this.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 27, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Its the DS "game" Nintendo is promoting the most this Xmas.  Every *ad break* has that moronic advert for it.  They showed it at E3 for quite some time too.


'ad break........' i just don't know you anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's advert or ads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i might just have a go at this


----------



## tokyotenshi (Oct 28, 2009)

Why do people always think if lots of people are into a game, it's because of certain factor? Can't it be because the game is actually good? Even though it sounds girlish, or might have the title of a possible shovelware?

This is a VERY addicting game -.- It's something like Animal Crossing where things in the game happen in real time, like halloween is just few days away, I got invited to a halloween party in the game XD And the interactivity and wifi capability of selling your own mix & match clothes, visiting other stores and purchasing clothes, and ability to download new clothes makes the game sooo addictive!


----------



## Jaamie (Oct 28, 2009)

tokyotenshi said:
			
		

> Why do people always think if lots of people are into a game, it's because of certain factor? Can't it be because the game is actually good? Even though it sounds girlish, or might have the title of a possible shovelware?
> 
> This is a VERY addicting game -.- It's something like Animal Crossing where things in the game happen in real time, like halloween is just few days away, I got invited to a halloween party in the game XD And the interactivity and wifi capability of selling your own mix & match clothes, visiting other stores and purchasing clothes, and ability to download new clothes makes the game sooo addictive!



Ahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I havent been invited to any Halloween party...
Its more addictive than Pop Cutie...Really enjoying this game, although i wouldnt mind some codes for it ;x


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2009)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> Thordrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you again.

I've been American*ised*

Well at least I've not been completely converted.


----------



## Exbaddude (Oct 28, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## archieval_nds (Oct 29, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I admit I have the same addiction!


One more customer, then i'm done...

then suddenly, another one comes in... then I have to buy stuff...

then it goes on....

I will stop buying stuffs when I have a full stockroom

then I'll make designs for mannequins, then somebody will suddenly buy it


----------



## Mariocake (Nov 1, 2009)

*SPOILER!



Just won the International Contest. Reward is a crown that is worth $7,999 but Roccoco might kill me for selling it X_X (International Contest finishes the story but the game still goes on!*


----------

